# Anyone get watery CM after ovulation??



## mlr3475080

Hey girls,
Im 10-11 dpo today (all bfn"s)
but my CM changed from thick and creamy to watery yesterday...but no alot of it at all...i usually get tons of creamy CM before AF...im feeling "wet" down there but theres nothing unless i check my CP. My breast have been hurting since 4 dpo, peaked pain at 7, went down a little, then this morning right back up to being hard, full and very sore...
Any ideas?? Also, Im using the dollar store tests...are they reliable for 4 days before period?
Thanks so much for your help and BFP's to you all!!


----------



## mlr3475080

and now HUGE increase of libido!! WTH?? am I ovulating again in the same month!?!


----------



## airotciv

I highly doubt you could ovulate twice in one month but don't know the answer I'm afraid! xxx


----------



## mlr3475080

Well at least you replied ;)


----------



## airotciv

mlr3475080 said:


> Well at least you replied ;)

I've asked a couple of questions on another TTC forum and been blanked :( lol! xxx


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi there...

I think wet CM is a good sign along with creamy cm. I chart, temp, and check CP and CM; and I have seen so many different things on ppl's charts, from Creamy to wet to sticky and they ended in a BFP. I think CM can go through a lot of different changes and still end up in a positive hpt. The real test is your temp for the luteal phase, if its really high for your luteal phase and stays that way then you can be sure your are preggers.

Now, As far as the dollar store tests go, your best bet it to wait until AF is MIA, they aren't meant for testing until after missing your period. It still doesn't hurt to use them. You would need to get an Early HPT to test before AF goes MIA (EPT ClearBlue or FRER). I hope that helps you some. Any more questions? :flower: Baby dust, No Baby bust!!! GL to you and all TTC...:hugs:


----------



## Jen_xx

airotciv said:


> I highly doubt you could ovulate twice in one month but don't know the answer I'm afraid! xxx

You can actually gear up to o and you will notice ovulation symptoms but sometimes your body wont release an egg. It happened to me this month. I got the positive OPK and all then a week later I actually O'd.


I'm 4 DPO now and I had a lot of watery cm until last night it got a more creamy texture.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've had similar symptoms-- just a little bit of watery cm the last couple days (I'm 16 dpo) and bbs have been sore and hard today. FX'd it's a good sign for us!!


----------



## DanceMommy

im 14day dpo. Very High Soft & Mushy Cervix And Watery Wet. 4days late AF. Sore boobies... Maybe this is GOOD... :)


----------



## Rin731

DanceMommy said:


> im 14day dpo. Very High Soft & Mushy Cervix And Watery Wet. 4days late AF. Sore boobies... Maybe this is GOOD... :)

I'm around 12 dpo, not sure, super irregular...

I was out to dinner with DH and his family....and bent down to pick up my nephew's napkin from the floor...and felt a "whoosh" and wetness that I usually only feel if like (tmi) I am on my period and a clot lets go....

I went to the bathroom and no blood. There was a large amount of discharge tho, like someone had taken a teaspoon of water, and poured it into my panties. I put on a pantyliner and went back to dinner....any thoughts?


----------



## mlr3475080

Thank you all for the feedback!! Its immensly appreciated! BFN today on FRER but AF not due till Wednesday so...trying to remain positive as I dont feel af is coming at all yet, but shes good for sneak attacks! ;P
Ive been having hot flashesm and BBs are still super sore.. My cm? feels like its completely, i mean COMPLETELY dried up. I googled it and read that it IS a pregnancy sign, as the cervix takes all available fluid to build the plug? IDK if I am pg or not, but Id thought Id share the info with you!! Thanks again and FX'd for us all!!! ~PEACE, LOVE, AND BABY DUST!!!!


----------



## MelloYello

4 dpo and a ridiculous amount of watery discharge that I have to keep wiping frequently. Also slept for 14hrs Friday afternoon until 8am saturday morning. FX that this is my month.


----------

